# Thermolyne Electric Kiln Furnace 2000 deg F - $100 (watsonville)



## matthewsx (Oct 8, 2020)

Thermolyne Electric Kiln Furnace 2000 deg F - tools - by owner - sale
					

A friend gave me this kiln, but I have no need for it. Looks like it's been sitting for a long...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 9, 2020)

At that price it would be a good heat treat oven


----------



## SLK001 (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't see any elements in it.  Plus, a hole in the back of the bricks.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 9, 2020)

Same here- where are the elements?  Kinda small capacity too
Pretty rusty 'n crusty


----------



## ericc (Oct 9, 2020)

These old furnaces often require new elements, since the old ones have too much resistance and will not reach full temperature.  The insulation in back is cracked off and needs repair.  The hole is probably a gas port.  It can be plugged with a kiln soft plug if not in use.  That's what I do with mine.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 9, 2020)

To bad it is so faraway.
I could use one of those


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 9, 2020)

That is a muffle furnace.  The heating elements are wound between the honeycomb shape (newer) or voids behind of the refractory ceramic that lines it.  That would probably make a great addition to the shop if it weren't for the total rebuild it would need.  TBH, I'd be happy to take it if it were in my neighborhood.  It'd be a project to gut it and put it back together refreshed.  One might spend 2-3x again the purchase price making it right.  It ain't much worse off than some that I've seen on CheeseBay for double the price.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 10, 2020)

To do a DIY het tret furnace you would spend more than that on just the fire brick, then still have to build a frame to go around it and a door with hinges and latch. This would make a great starting point to slap in all new electronics and be ready to go. Splash on a coat of paint and it will look like new.

If it were not so far away it would be sold by now.


----------



## Diecutter (Oct 10, 2020)

http://refwest.com/z-239straight9x45x252300fifb.aspx      This is a good source for high temperature firebrick.  It's economical and fabricates easily with hand tools.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 10, 2020)

That is still $5.40 each, the best price I have seen so far is 4.95 ea, To build an oven with a 9x9x18 inside would still take 30 bricks. That is still $150 the most expensive single component of the build.


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 10, 2020)

I've got a similar furnace that takes 115V.  It works great for heat treating small punches and dies (4" x 4" x 9" chamber).  Takes mine about 30 minutes to heat up to 1500 F for hardening steel.  It draws around 2200 W or about $0.15 to heat steel to red hot in the 30 minutes.  They are pretty well insulated, can hold my hand on top of the furnace at that temp.  Quite a bit cheaper than using oxy-acetylene for hardening small items.

I recall paying around $200 for mine which is in quite a bit better shape than the one pictured.  Looks aren't everything if it's in working order.

Bruce


----------



## Ianagos (Oct 10, 2020)

I have a larger Thermolyne furnace and it works well I paid about $100 for it. Has old school control but reaches temperature quickly. 

Outside barely gets warm and take about a day to cool down from 1200 degrees

I don’t have any other heat treat ovens but it works well in my opinion


----------

